# shell problem solved



## discusdude (Jan 29, 2012)

problem solved


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

Regional office, go the hr route. Its easy for a gas station to lose business, a couple around here nearly.went out of business once people heard their debit machines were swapped several times and peoples bank accouts were drained


----------

